# Stretch Vinyl for 80% Nylon 20% spandex



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,
Looking for a little feedback on this best material for stretchy fabric which is 80% Nylon 20% Spandex. I have been experimenting with Siser Easyweed stretch as it does say it is for Spandex.... but I am not sure about the nylon content of the fabric. Siser stretch seems to be working. I only had one issue on my first very first application with a tiny corner lifting after a machine heavy machine wash. I am not sure if it was the wash or fabric or because it was my test application. Generally, my garments are hand wash inside out cold only so I dont think i will have issues with the harsh washers. I am just looking for feedback if there is a more appropriate stretch vinyl out there for this type of fabric or if the Easyweed is it. Thanks!


----------

